# beef prices - hanging weight???



## brian mcf (Feb 21, 2006)

What is average price going for hanging weight in your area???

We havent bought for awhile - just wonder what the going rate is for hanging weight & wrapping price??

Thanks


Brian


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Brian, hanging weight usually 50% of live weight.
price depends on what you buy...
23 cent per live weight pound in my area.


----------



## Ralph in N.E.Oh (Sep 14, 2006)

$2.19 cut ,wrapped and frozen.. We sell ours for $2.00 per lb. customer pays his processing fee in addition to the $2.00


----------



## brian mcf (Feb 21, 2006)

Ralph in N.E.Oh said:


> $2.19 cut ,wrapped and frozen.. We sell ours for $2.00 per lb. customer pays his processing fee in addition to the $2.00


Where are you located at in Ohio? Do you have any available beef to sell?

Brian


----------



## sbin (Sep 11, 2007)

Ralph,
Where are you located? We have a place east of Middlefield just over the border in Trumbull county.


----------



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi There,

We sell our Dexter Beef for $2.50 per pound, we pay for processing.
Cedar Rapids Iowa
Dan


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

In our area the traffic bears $1.75/pound on hanging weight plus processing.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

$1.75 cut, wrapped and delivered. All the hobby farmers here are willing to sell freezer beef at a loss because farming is just so much fun, then they wonder why nobody's farming beef for a living anymore.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

I just checked with he butcher. A swinging side is 1.92 per lb.

Processing, cut and wrap is added to that.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I sold a quarter last month for $1.80 plus cut and wrap ($.42). Neighbor was surprised I got that much. This is in southeaster WA.

Bobg


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

I got $2.26 per pound a couple of years ago, cut and wrapped and processor said that was good money, most don't get that much. Didn't sell any of this year's steer; too small for that at 10.5 months.


----------



## Ralph in N.E.Oh (Sep 14, 2006)

Brian MCF & SBIN, I am located in the center of Ashtabula county, in Jefferson. We just butchered our last 9 steers for this year. We sell all our animals direct. The customer pays for their processing. We have developed our customer base over the last 15 years. We sell beef, pork and lamb. All the animals are raised here on our farm on mostly our farm's pastures and grains. I do have to buy corn now and then, but usually raise enough of our own.

I was a butcher for 20 years and a farmer since my boyhood days. I am now launching a project to raise Dexter beef and finish them. I am sure that today's consumer will like the smaller carcass size.

I charge what my meat is worth, the heck with trying to compete with other feedlots and Wal-Mart. I raise quality products so I expect to be paid for them. Our customer list grows every year proving that quality will always sell. I have ideas that we are working on to offer our customers a variety pack containing beef, pork and lamb or chicken. This will also help to bring on the younger folks who can't afford to pay $700.00 or more for a 1/2 a beef, and probably don't have a freezer big enough for it either.

People are really getting interested in buying local farm products. They realize that us small farmers do things right. There are those 10% ers out there that try to cheat or simply don't know what they are doing, but you'll have that in anything. Our repeat business and the word of mouth advertizing that we get keeps us plenty busy.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

$2.15/lb., which includes cutting and wrapping the meat, but not the slaughter fee. That's for regular beef, not grass-fed, etc.


----------



## sycamore (Oct 12, 2006)

$3.00/pound by hanging weight, plus butcher fee. A recent small carcass was $260 butcher fee.

All grass fed highlander beef and we have a long waiting list. We are not accepting any new customers. Just trying to keep those we have happy and well fed.


----------



## Mel- (Mar 30, 2004)

my dad just bought a whole steer. $1 a pound live weight and I think he got 60% so that was about $1.67 a pound for what he got. plus I think it was 42 to 50 cents a pound process and wrapping. central indiana here.

saw an ad on indpls craigs list for $1 live weight plus 53 cents per pound processing.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Southern Oklahoma show calf meat goes for $2.00 per lb. hanging weight and you pay your own processing fees.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for starting this thread. Just the information I was looking for also...especially hearing from fellow Ohioans.
We have two Jersey/NR steers pushing two years old and it's time to sell them. We weren't sure what to ask though. This gives us a good idea.


----------

